# Sophie SOS



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I am worried about Sophie. Our usual routine is she lays one egg, sits on it for 21 days and then takes between four and seven days off and then lays another egg and we repeat the process. She finished sitting on her last egg on 7 January. I could tell she was getting ready to lay yesterday during the day. During the evening, she seemed a bit mellow, but sometimes that is how she is before an egg arrives.

This morning, she had indeed laid a small, lumpy egg that apparently was either broken or she broke it, with what looks like a small deflated white balloon sticking out of it. There was also gunk all over her rear, etc. I removed that egg and brought out a previous egg for a substitute.

Here's the really disconcerting part: for the first time EVER since I have had her, she had no interest in her breakfast, at all. She did not even want any safflower seeds (her favorite), she pecks at them and then spits them out. 

I moved her "nest" to my desk where she likes to sit, and put a space heater there to warm her. She did eat a couple of safflower seeds from my hand, so I tried breakfast again, but no interest in that or her grit. She did drink a little water.

The poop situation is this: there was evidence of regular poop in her nest with the egg, but I don't know if it was pre-egg or post-egg. She has "pooped" twice this morning, but it is just clear water with maybe a little white in it. 

She has been sitting fluffed up looking like a very unhappy pigeon. Right now she is sitting on the egg more like normal, but still having had no breakfast. I drew her a warm bath, she did not want anything to do with it. 

We don't have a vet, she has always been fine. I know it seems like she is presenting egg-bound symptoms, but the egg is out, unless there is another one stuck inside? I would think that the second egg would not be due for one or two more days? 

I can send a photo of the egg and also of how Sophie looks this morning if that would be helpful. If anyone has any suggestions, I am all ears. If I am overreacting, please let me know that, too. Actually, that would probably be the best news. 

Thanks,

Bill & Sophie


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, I am so sorry to read Sophie is not well. I really can't stress to you enough to try to find a vet who will look at her. There may be parts of that one egg still in her or another that is jammed.

The few times we have had this happen, we give the pigeon Baytril to help fight off infection, keep them warm on a heating pad, provide some humidity either by putting them in a bathroom, (boiling water and set the pan near the cage to get the humidity going). You can also set her in a pan of warm water. I guess you got all the stuff off her rear? Was any part of her "insides" still attached to the egg?

Again, please try to get her to a vet. This is always scary stuff to me because we lost a little hen this way last year although her problem was much more severe than how you describe Sophie.

You know she is one of my favorites here on the forum.

PS - I hope others will join in. I have to finish up with feeding ours so I'm having to leave now for a bit.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Bill years ago I used to go to a very good avain vet in Hinsdale, I took our parrots down there. 
I'm going to do a search and see what I can come up with.
Give Sophie a ear scratch from me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bill...I agree with Maggie and Robin. You need to get Sophie to a vet asap.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I PM'd Bill with the name and Phone # of a good avain vet in IL. I hope he gets the message.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everyone for your good wishes. I told Sophie she has several people highly interested in her condition. The first avian vet I called said she definitely should come in straight away, but because of the snow, their vet wasn't going to be in today, so they referred me to another avian vet, and I took her there. They gave her an xray, and did not show any egg blockage, and the vet couldn't feel anything with her fingers. There were some small pieces of things that showed up on the xray that the vet thinks are grit, but could also possibly be small egg fragments. 

To be safe, they wanted to hospitalize Sophie for the evening, they are going to run blood (CBC and chem) tests on her, as well as possibly giving her some Lupron in addtion to calcium and antibiotic if needed. I have to admit she was much braver than I, but hopefully we will have good news tomorrow.

Thanks again, everyone, for thinking of Sophie.

Bill B.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

poor sophie,wishing her a speedy recovery,please keep everyone informed of her progress


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, you know many prayers will be said for your beautiful Sophie. I am so glad you took her in. I know you're going to be lost without her tonight but hopefully she'll be much better by tomorrow. I'm glad too there is not another egg in there. I have worried about her all day.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Avain Vet in Chicago, IL.*

Charis asked me to post this vets name and number for anyone in the Chicago, IL. area that might be interested.
I had him for a vet about 20 yrs. ago when we breed parrots and he was excellent then.

Dr. Peter Sakas 7278 N. Milw. Av. Niles, IL.
847-647-9325
www.nilesanimalhospital.com


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

We're rooting for a quick Sophie recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OMG, Bill!! When I saw the title of your thread, I panicked!! Squeaks and I think SO highly of the lovely Sophie!!

I AM SO GLAD YOU WERE ABLE TO TAKE HER TO A VET!! 

I WILL BE WATCHING THIS THREAD CLOSELY FOR UPDATED *GOOD* NEWS!

While I know you will miss her terribly tonight, I know you both will be so happy reunited tomorrow!

Sending LOVE, HEALING THOUGHTS and SCRITCHES!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I sure hope all is well with our beloved Sophie! Please do keep us posted, Bill. 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Bill,
I'm glad you got Sophie to a vet. I'm adding my prayers for her recovery to the others and hope she can go home with you tomorrow.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Checking in to see if there is any news on little Sophie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope Sophie makes a complete recovery.

PLEASE do post an update about asap.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sophie is home!*

So, after a sleepless night (on my part, that is), I am happy to report that Sophie has returned home from her adventure at the vet hospital. The folks at the vet hospital wanted to keep her, they said she is the sweetest, mellowest bird they have seen. I told them "if you only knew...."

Sophie has three medications:

1) Enrofloxacin, which is an antibiotic I am to give her 0.12cc twice daily.

2) Calcquid, which is a liquid calcium supplement I am to give her 0.3cc a day.

3) Avizyme, which is a nutrient powder which 1/8 of a teaspoon is to be sprinkled on her food.

After the liquid calcium is gone, we are to switch to powder on her food to continue calcium supplemets. The vet also wants to see if she can be switched from seeds to Harrison's pellets food for more balanced nutrition.

The vet is concerned about her egg laying depleting her calcium and other nutrients. After we discussed how she would not be able to be in a covered cage 14-16 hours a day, and how her "petting" could not be limited to only the top of her head, we did decide to try and see if we could make longer periods in between her egg laying. One idea is that when I see her getting "broody" to supply a dummy egg immediately, in the hopes that will forestall her laying one. As well, the additional diet supplements should hopefully help stablize her levels, especially the calcium which on her x-rays her bones show is VERY depleted. 

When they brought her to the exam room from the back of the hospital in her carrier, as soon as she saw me she started frantically trying to get out, and when we opened the door, she flew out of the carrier, landed on my arm and sprinted up my arm to my shoulder and started either scolding me for leaving her there or telling me all about the indignaties she had suffered. At one point, we had the vet and four technicians in the room all marveling at little Sophie, which, of course she loved. 

The vet is still waiting to get back the results of the blood and chem tests, that should tell us more. Sophie has an appointment to return for a follow-up visit in two weeks In the meantime, I am going to try and use these syringes to administer her oral meds and hope I have enough fingers left to type after this is all over. 

Thanks, everyone for your kind wishes and thoughts for Sophie. She (and I) really appreciate it. I have (hopefully) attached a picture of the brave little patient, back in her nest and full of beans (she came out to attack me for taking her photo)

Bill B.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Bill I have been waiting ALL day wondering how your little sweet Sophie was doing. 
I'm so glad she is home with you and on the road to recovery.

Doesn't that silly ol' vet understand how special Sophie is? I'm sure if she hadn't been so busy telling you off for leaving her there she would have lit into the Dr.
Give that silly ol' bird a kiss and a hug from me


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Bill, it really sounds like she feels better. Like Robin, I have worried about her and hoped she was doing well.

Your new vet sounds wonderful - caring and knowledgeable. At least now you will have someone who knows her to help you look after her. I know the vet bill is going to be high with all those tests because we had the same ones done for one of our pigeons a couple of weeks ago and the bill was over $300 but it is worth every penny. The blood work in particular can tell the vet a lot about Sophie's overall health.

She is a doll sitting in her sweet little bed and I know both of you are happy to be back together. Give her a kiss for me.


Bill, I also wanted to say thank you so much for outlining all your vet did and the medicines she prescribed for Sophie. I think our sharing info like this helps us all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so glad Sophie is home. I've been wondering about her all day too.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WAY TO GO Sophie...........you make sure you keep your pet human in line..........


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everyone for all your well wishes. It really means a lot to Sophie and I. 

It is true that the vet is expensive--so far, over $400, including medicine and her overnight stay "under observation" at the 24 hospital. But, especially with the blood work and chemistry, if we can find out any potential problems it will be very helpful, and besides, Sophie is worth 1,000,000x that money.

She is doing well now, relaxing. I am trying (largely unsuccessfully) not to fuss with her too much. She is just so darn CUTE...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

So glad to hear that all is well and Sophie is home. What a darling little girl she is in her fuzzy nest!

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure hear you about CUTE, Bill!!

We are SO HAPPY to hear that the lovely Ms. Sophie is safely home and up to her old tricks, keeping you in line!!

Please keep us updated on future developments and activities!! WE WILL BE WATCHING!!

Continuing to send LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES from

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Bill! I'm glad that Sophie is feeling better and that you have found a good vet in case one is ever needed again. I know it was an expensive visit, but I also know that the results of the tests will be very valuable to you, Sophie, and the vet in case anything comes up again or needs to be addressed now.

Hope your fingers are surviving being Sophie's nurse! 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, how is the lovely Sophie today?


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Bill, Sophie is such a cutie! That picture is just darling. You should frame it


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hoorah for Bill and the brave Sophie! She is so cute!

Just now came upon this thread, glad to have foregone the suspense for more than a few minutes.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Interesting how some names just go together! 

For example, Bill and Sophie! Of course, I'm sure the lovely Ms. Sophie would take exception and give me a Wing Fu, cooing, "That's *SOPHIE* and Bill!"  

Squeaks says, "Of COURSE! A no brainer! As the RULER, one would always say SQUEAKS and Shi! ALL beloved pijies know this!! Silly woman!"


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Sophie is doing great today! Her poops are a bit more like usual, which I am sure everyone was hoping for--a discussion of her poops. 

This morning was definitely interesting, trying to use the syringes to give her the medicine. I think it took all of the approximately 225 and a half pounds that I outweigh her by to get it done...one pound less and it would have been a draw. 

Yesterday, when I got her home from the vet, I put her back in her "egg nest" with an old egg of hers I kept to use as an "emergency egg" for her to sit on if needed. Well, this morning, in all the activity around the medication battle, there went the egg smack on the floor and cracked! 

I placed Sophie on her bed anyway and quickly drove the 55 miles to the pigeon store in Chicago, and --luckily--they had one dummy egg left. They know all about Sophie, I think they find her spoiled lifestyle somewhat amusing, but they were concerned when I told them she had been ill. I told them about her problems, and when I told them how much the vet bill was, they looked at each other and I could tell they thought I had been hoodwinked. They said in the future to bring Sophie to the store and they would be able to tell what is wrong with her without costing $400. They gave me a $13 jar of calcium powder to put on her grit and said that was all she needed. Of course, they are the same people who told me after she laid the really teeny tiny egg that she wouldn't lay anymore eggs, so there's that, too. 

When I got home, Sophie was luxriating in the space heater that I had set on the desk by her bed, she like to turn and face it and let the heat wash over her while I am typing on the computer. As you can see from the photo, when we at at the PT website, Sophie spurs me on from her "nest" while she soaks up the warmth. 

Thanks again for all of your good wishes! 

Bill & S--------

SOPHIE & Bill


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have put a smile on my face, Bill. Like I said earlier, Sophie is one lucky bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm still glad you took Sophie to the vet even if the pet store place claimed to be able to help. Maybe they could and maybe they couldn't .. better to have been to the real vet with Sophie than be sorry that you didn't do that. That is not to say that in the case of some vets .. you really would be better off at the pet store, feed store, or most assuredly here on Pigeon-Talk. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OK...Terry posted on the 16th and it's now the 20th!

I SO hope that NO news is GOOD NEWS and the lovely Sophie is still doing well ??? I'm sure she is, but Squeaks and I tend to be a little nervous at times...

Many THANKS

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks, Shi for yours and Squeaks' concern. Sophie is doing great, she seems really happy sitting on my desk with the heater warming her nicely and sitting on the egg.

The vet office called today and left me a message that the blood tests indicated she has a possible infected or inflamed uterus, so they want me to get some more antibiotics and continue her antibiotics for 30 more days. Even with the awful dirty looks she gives me everytime i squirt the antibiotic in her beak, I think it's the best bet just to be safe.

As I am typing this, she is sitting next to me on the desk, with HEAVY eyelids. lol. 

Bill B.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nitey, nite Sophie! Don't let Bill deprive you of your beauty sleep (not that you need any more beauty .. you are a gorgeous bird!). I'm glad that Sophie is doing well and sorry for you, Bill, that you've got to risk your fingers for a bit longer! Tis best for Sophie as you already know.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS for the update, Bill! 

Did the Vet say what could happen AFTER you finish the meds? With no more infection, would she start laying again (or sooner?)? Could the problem RE-occur? Heaven forbid! 

Sending healing thoughts, with Love, Hugs and Scritches to the lovely Sophie and our sympathies to YOU and your fingers...

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Bill please give Sophie and big hug and a tiny pigeon kiss from me. I'm so glad she continues to do well and I was wondering the same thing that Shi was will she go through this again?????


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Bill,

I'm soooooo glad and relieved to hear that Sophie got to vet (and a good vet too)and is doing so much better. She is just so precious - I was so anxious when I read the title of the thread. Good thing the vet thought to do the bloodwork too! Hopefully your fingers will survive the 30-day dosing (bet you're an expert by now though).

Give her a scritch and hug from me, Pidge, Hope, and Kong 

Please continue to keep us posted!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful updates; and I must say, that's a very well composed picture of Sophie, syringes, and medicine. 

She's a lovely bird and I'm so glad she has you firmly back under her beak and wing.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. Actually, to be completely honest, there has been no damage to my fingers at all. Sophie has me so buffaloed that she does not have to resort to anything stronger than a stern look and I am ruined. She hsa been a total dear about taking her medicines. Of course, afterward, there are PLENTY of safflower and hemp seeds for good pidgies.


----------

